# Nissan Vs. Hondas



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Ok...not to disgrace Honda...

My buddy owns a Honda Civic, vs my 200SX. I only think the Honda Civic was built for looks...besides, all you see are little rich spoiled girls driving them, (no offense to anyone! But I've met a lot of them).

He has the balls to tell me my car couldn't scoot in first if she were a stick...you can trash me, BUT DON'T TRASH MY BABY.

Katie

PS- anyone else feel the same about those damned Hondas?


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i cant say much against hondas cuz my g/f has a 97 civic ex w/ a moonroof and i/e that i love driving when i get sick of driving a stick.....


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I fucking hate honda's. They are so god damn trendy it is ridiculous. Example "I think i will start racing. What should i buy? Oh yeah ill buy a fucking honda like my buddy! That is horseshit. Nissan Is the Best!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

But then again. Nissan is still not trendy like fucking hondas. The Racers dont think of nissans associated with racing. they think of hondas. Cause everyone else has them!


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow. Another Honda hater. How original.


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

use the search button next time. you are not alone.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

how can anyone hate honda... think about it... civics, sentras, corolla, etc... these rides are all in the SAME CLASS. why hate on them? sure hondas are the most common on the street and many have bad taste in mods but no need to hate on them. shit... ive seen NUMEROUS nissans that look like shit... but its all good. and about racers... i dunno but when i pick up a SCP magazine or a turbo mag.... many of the featured rides are skylines, 240/silvias that pack a shit load of HP...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate people.


----------



## NATURAL81 (May 11, 2003)

i dont mind hondas if they are built respectfully. you cant hait the sound of a 13 second all motor honda. but i hait ricers who drive their hooked up pep boys ride thinking their shit is unstopable


----------



## ser206 (May 5, 2003)

am never buying a honda again just cuz i got mine jacked 3 times in the same month at three different places


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ser206 said:



> *am never buying a honda again just cuz i got mine jacked 3 times in the same month at three different places *


thats fuckin nuts! sorry to hear that bro... did u lose a lot of $$?


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Honda's cars are alright. It's the Honda owners I usually have a problem with. The Honda doesn't rice itself out.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I honestly do think some hondas are over-done like alot of imports. I don't hate hondas, but I dislike the fact that you can find almost any damn part you want for a civic/integra/accord, but not for the 200SX. This does in turn make the 200sx unique cause you dont have to worry bout driving down the road and seeing another 200sx with the same stuff on the outside. Nissans are original and I think Henry 8866 said it best. Hondas dont "rice" (tacky stickers and cheesy badges from pep boys) themselves out, its the drivers!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

'98200SXse said:


> * This does in turn make the 200sx unique cause you dont have to worry bout driving down the road and seeing another 200sx with the same stuff on the outside.*


so true......

EDIT: today on the road pimpin the nissan i was making a left turn in a small intersection as this fine ass gurl was pulling up on the intersection with a sentra(same color as mine) dropped, exhaust and some other mods...she was rollin with her mom i guess, but we caught each others eyes for a while....i fell in love


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you guys like your nissans for the same reason i like mine. cuz its not meant to be fast but it is and its also way more unique. at least, its faster than most other altimas, and the two honda guys that i do associate with, havent beat mine yet, despite their vtec and jdm swaps.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Ain't that the truth about not seeing another 200SX just like yours...the Nissan dealers thought mine was a 99 Sentra GXE!

Katie


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I cant stand the little bastards myself. i hate the consept of a fucking mass produced "fart" rod with a little eminem looking fuker inside! and then on top of that, they think a VTEC sticker is supposed to be a mod! Oh yeah, i know "o wow look at big ant, aint he original", yep i am, you know why. cuse im the only guy that has ever actually took a shit on the hood of a civic. and im damn proud of it! but you know what crazier than that. My number one turn on is to see some michelle rodrigez looking bitch behind the wheel of a pimped out accord. yeah im bass ackwards, i know!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *but you know what crazier than that. My number one turn on is to see some michelle rodrigez looking bitch behind the wheel of a pimped out accord. yeah im bass ackwards, i know! *


SPEAK ENGLISH!!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> * i hate the consept of a fucking mass produced "fart" rod with a little eminem looking fuker inside! and then on top of that, they think a VTEC sticker is supposed to be a mod! *


thats shit is so true its funny, lol. i hate the little eminem wannabe fuckers too.


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *how can anyone hate honda... think about it... civics, sentras, corolla, etc... these rides are all in the SAME CLASS. why hate on them? sure hondas are the most common on the street and many have bad taste in mods but no need to hate on them. shit... ive seen NUMEROUS nissans that look like shit... but its all good. and about racers... i dunno but when i pick up a SCP magazine or a turbo mag.... many of the featured rides are skylines, 240/silvias that pack a shit load of HP... *


 Amen.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I think Hondas are great, but over-rated. When I raced my (then) stock Sentra against a stock Civic of the same spec and trim in a top-out highway run, we came out dead even... even though his engine was rated at 5-10 hp over mine.

Most people think the Honda is a better/faster car because of the "Fast and the Furious" syndrome... they look hip, therefore, they MUST be.

I don't hate hondas. I respect them. I've driven a couple, and they're pretty good... but I love my nissan.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> *Honda's cars are alright. It's the Honda owners I usually have a problem with. The Honda doesn't rice itself out. *


*The Honda doesn't rice itself out. *
nice quote man


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Anyone and everyone can be "stereotyped". By going out of your way to voice your opinion about how much you hate honda's only makes you Another "honda hater" You'll never here me say I hate all Nissans, or even "all" any car for that matter. Some cars I like some I don't, to each his own. 
~Just let me say this beforehand. i am not racisist or anything "ist" but sometimes certain people take things too far.
My main problem here in phoenix, az a.k.a Mexico II is the way that certain people combine the mexican way of modifying a car with the "import" way and the result is the STUPIDEST looking vehicles ever to hit the streets. By far, in the last 6 months of living here in PHX I have seen THE most of these examples ever! how about a red 89 Civic with a bondo'd on body kit that looked like it was stolen off of a Neon that was green, with 14" gold Dayton _replicas_ sticking 8 inches out of the wheelwells(fucking up the bearings beyond belief), the letters L A J O L L A in old english stickers accross the back window, one of those 80's limo V antenea's on the trunk(dont ask how it was attached), sparkly rainbow window tint, a huge dent in the passenger door(hey a new free mod), with guy inside telling me how he doesn't need to lear how to speak better english, and that I need to learn spanish, because they are taking over and soon all "americans" will speak spanish.....etc....etc.... I have seen numerous accounts of all of these everyday on many cars, from hondas, to nissans, to neons, to cavaliers, anything they can get their hands on. And how are all these fancy mods payed for you ask? well for starters not paying car insurance is a good way to save money, also, claiming every one of your family members(cousins included) as dependants on your tax return form helps out too, even if you are only making $5 an hour. I'll stop now but I could go on forever. Don't take this as talking shit cause it's all facts based on what i have experience in the short time that i have been here as an Arizona resident.
Yours truly,
PROUD AMERICAN CITIZEN 

ps. On January 1st 2004 I am going to the border with a truck load of bricks and bags of cement, if enough of you join me, we can take care of this once and for all, since our wonderfull gov't cant seem to keep their eyes open. We're going to rebuild the Berlin Wall, USA style baby!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ lol. you aint lying about the hoopties... im mexican and i agree with you fully.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *^^ lol. you aint lying about the hoopties... im mexican and i agree with you fully. *


hey your car looks pretty good, what's with the front bumper though?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Oh, dear....


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*yeah*

Thats true! I just think a lot of people buy hondas to be cool, and as far as im concerned its not.


NATURAL81 said:


> *i dont mind hondas if they are built respectfully. you cant hait the sound of a 13 second all motor honda. but i hait ricers who drive their hooked up pep boys ride thinking their shit is unstopable *


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

*true*

See now this guy knows what the fuck he is talking about especially with the mexico II part. And these fuckers going mexican style on there imports. Or off topic these people with a shitty ass car or truck with those stupid fucking lowrider rims.


RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *Anyone and everyone can be "stereotyped". By going out of your way to voice your opinion about how much you hate honda's only makes you Another "honda hater" You'll never here me say I hate all Nissans, or even "all" any car for that matter. Some cars I like some I don't, to each his own.
> ~Just let me say this beforehand. i am not racisist or anything "ist" but sometimes certain people take things too far.
> My main problem here in phoenix, az a.k.a Mexico II is the way that certain people combine the mexican way of modifying a car with the "import" way and the result is the STUPIDEST looking vehicles ever to hit the streets. By far, in the last 6 months of living here in PHX I have seen THE most of these examples ever! how about a red 89 Civic with a bondo'd on body kit that looked like it was stolen off of a Neon that was green, with 14" gold Dayton replicas sticking 8 inches out of the wheelwells(fucking up the bearings beyond belief), the letters L A J O L L A in old english stickers accross the back window, one of those 80's limo V antenea's on the trunk(dont ask how it was attached), sparkly rainbow window tint, a huge dent in the passenger door(hey a new free mod), with guy inside telling me how he doesn't need to lear how to speak better english, and that I need to learn spanish, because they are taking over and soon all "americans" will speak spanish.....etc....etc.... I have seen numerous accounts of all of these everyday on many cars, from hondas, to nissans, to neons, to cavaliers, anything they can get their hands on. And how are all these fancy mods payed for you ask? well for starters not paying car insurance is a good way to save money, also, claiming every one of your family members(cousins included) as dependants on your tax return form helps out too, even if you are only making $5 an hour. I'll stop now but I could go on forever. Don't take this as talking shit cause it's all facts based on what i have experience in the short time that i have been here as an Arizona resident.
> Yours truly,
> ...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *hey your car looks pretty good, what's with the front bumper though? *


 hehe, thats the product of the u.s.60's wonderful traffic... i kissed the ass end of a honda passport. the hood was trashed too along with the grill... thats my new unpainted bumper you see.  its getting painted next month. hey, i noticed that your zip is 85044... im at 85048. i used to be 044 when i lived at 48th and warner... where about are you at?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

come on, come on now, no post stealing! that is what pm'ing iis for! back on subject! I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA ........well....never mind. i guess there ok!


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *well....never mind. i guess there ok! *


 LOL!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> REAL Honda racers get tired of defending themselves against the riceboy/street racer/fast and the furious comments thrown at them. If you hate Honda, good for you! Keep it to yourself. REAL racers get along with each other, whether they're Honda or Nissan guys.


I think this signature that kotomile has pretty much says it all


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Can't I hate Hondas with out people bitching at me for starting it????

I will never respect them...I know it's 50% car and 50% driver, but in the Honda it's 100% car and the driver better be hot shit...or else they're not worth it (so they think, hehehehehe)...I can't believe a lot of people think my ride is a piece of shit...she's not looking like much, but she's got it where it counts!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *The Honda doesn't rice itself out.
> nice quote man *


WHAT THE HELL!!!! Honda makes a commercial with all Civics and they dont rice themselves out? C'mon! I mean I dont h8 Hondas I just think its wack to have what everyone else has and FWD is wack!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Jus messin with the 200sx owners. . .


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

"Messin with the 200sx owners..."
Hmmm....


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

anthony jackson said:


> *come on, come on now, no post stealing! that is what pm'ing iis for! back on subject! I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA I HATE HONDA ........well....never mind. i guess there ok! *


i think after all the honda bashing, we still have to admit one thing: 

the import scene woud not be as hot if it werent for honda and to some extent, mistubishi...

i think honda and mitsu has some hand in the existence of the SVT focuses, the specs, the mini coopers, the srt-4s, the mazdaspeed proteges, the wrxs, and the wide wide availability of aftermarket support NOW for anything on 4 wheels w/ a compact sports car image..... i never had the idea when i signed the papers for my 12K sentra w/ manual rolldown windows that there woud ever be a bolt-on turbo for my car.... thanks hotshot, and in part honda/mitsu....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*



the import scene woud not be as hot if it werent for honda and to some extent, mistubishi...

Click to expand...

 *

heck, no matter how you cut it, boys, that's a sad fact.

still, the fascination of car manufacturers with compact power per se can be traced to toyotas and subarus... and before that, my personal fave, the Lancia Delta Integrale... the ORIGINAL Evolution!

Don't hate on something just because you love Nissans,.. pity them because they don't know what the hell they're missing...


----------

